# Gaggia Classic shots too fast



## coffeeminion (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi all,

New member here with questions and a lack of experience!

Bought my machine second hand a while back. Used to produce good espressos, but usually not have consistent flow from both spouts on the basket. Good crema.

Let it sit unused for over a year. I know, criminal.

Anyway, returned to coffee, turned it on. Steam worked fine, but no water through brew head. Checked advice from Whole Latte Love, stripped down solenoid and descaled. Houston, we have water flow again. So happy!

Used pre-ground grumpy mule coffee. Loaded up to top of pf in a double basket, tamped, locked and pulled. Strong coffee, no crema. Noticed the light would come on and then go off again couple of times, should it stay one way or the other permanently?

Anyway, just after some advice because after cleaning it out yesterday afternoon, this thing better make me some real good coffee!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get a grinder and use fresh coffee.

Strong = ratio of water to coffee being used , but we dont know this as we dont know how much you are dosing in the basket ( in grams ) and how much espresso you are making .

Crema = can be a function of type of coffee used ( robusta ) or the roast and origin level , but in your case it's could be due to the fact that the coffee is pre ground and not fresh.

IMHO you need a grinder and fresh beans to hot good coffee. Baring that at least weight out a dose to use the same each time .


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi and Welcome,

2 questions;

Is the coffee fresh? If not you will get no crema.

Do you pre-heat the Gaggia? (for 15-20 mins) If you just wait for the light to come on the heat stability wont be good.

Read the stickys in this section for some good tips


----------



## coffeeminion (Feb 6, 2017)

Points noted about weighing dose and obtaining grinder. I'll weigh it out and aim for about 17g.

Unfortunately I've just been cleaned out by car 1 service. Car 2 is about to send me back to the bank! So, I'm going to give my mother in laws ancient hand grinder a go that we've inherited. Not sure how good it is, but I'll post up some photos if that helps?

The coffee has been open about a week. Sealed tight, but in the cupboard. I used to keep the coffee in the freezer to help stop degradation, but I'm certain to be told that it needs to be freshly ground. And to be honest, I need to give that a go.

I'll get reading some of the help threads and see if I can make some progress!


----------



## coffeeminion (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok, so I've had another go this evening.

I know I need to get a decent grinder, but funds are limited and I just don't want to buy a cheap one as a stop gap. I've heard the Iberital MC2 is a good one, probably need to grab a second hand one to save some money too.

So, I noticed a post that discussed using Illy espresso if you're stuck with ground coffee for now. I suddenly remembered that was what I'd used before a few years ago, and always kept it in the freezer.

Purchased Illy Red (ground). Warmed machine up at least 20 mins. Left pf locked in place.

Weighed 18g into the double basket. Tamped with the plastic gaggia one (will be replaced - have seen a 58mm Motta one that has good reviews) until level, then a good amount of pressure applied.

Ran the brew button until light went out, then quickly locked in pf, pressed brew switch again. Probably took 10secs to extract the double. Which I know is fast, but the machine delivered beautiful crema. Tasted good too.

Also did a great cappuccino for two of us this morning. Micro foam was fantastic thanks to chilling the jug beforehand and using the Rancilio wand.

I'm very thankful for all the advice. It's amazing how the type of grind and the freshness of the coffee can have such an impact.

Next time my brother in law visits, I'll be sure to make him an espresso. He has one of those DeLonghi bean to cup contraptions, but I just love the mechanics and look of the gaggia classic. It just feels a lot more like a mini version of the ones used in cafés. Really solid, and a beautiful piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

the light going on and off, i assume is the one on the right? it just means the water in the boiler has cooled down as new cold water enters, and the heater has turned on.


----------



## coffeeminion (Feb 6, 2017)

GrahamS said:


> the light going on and off, i assume is the one on the right? it just means the water in the boiler has cooled down as new cold water enters, and the heater has turned on.


Yes, that's right. I thought I read somewhere that this can be a good way to make sure the boiler is sending through freshly boiled water.

Perhaps I'm not understanding the point of doing that.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

coffeeminion said:


> Yes, that's right. I thought I read somewhere that this can be a good way to make sure the boiler is sending through freshly boiled water.
> 
> Perhaps I'm not understanding the point of doing that.


The boiler is controlled by a bimetalic thermostat, which as about a 10'C range, so it allows the water to heat up to (about) 100'C, then turns off until the boiler gets to 90'C, then turns on again, taking it up to 100'C

depending on where it is in the cycle, means your coffee will taste different. there is a technique called temperature surfing, where you run water through the boiler, before you put the portafilter in, until the light comes on. then you put in the filter, and start pumping as the light goes off - so you always start at the same temp.

A very popular mod is to replace the thermostat with a PID, which gives far more accurate control, to within 1'C and you can change the temp if you want. I have found that setting my boiler to 103'C means the machine stabilises at 93, which is ideal.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome. I still have my Classic and found it an excellent machine to learn with.

Once you get your grinder, be sure to try out a non-pressurised filter basket. (I'm assuming you're using a pressurised double skinned basket now with the Classic?? - with the pin thingy). It transforms the taste. You'll also find that you can actually knock out the spent puck with a non-pressurised basket, unlike the pressurised in which the puck doesn't come out, and you end up with the basket and pin in the bin/knock box if you try too hard! Great fun fishing them out of the bin...


----------



## coffeeminion (Feb 6, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Welcome. I still have my Classic and found it an excellent machine to learn with.
> 
> Once you get your grinder, be sure to try out a non-pressurised filter basket. (I'm assuming you're using a pressurised double skinned basket now with the Classic?? - with the pin thingy). It transforms the taste. You'll also find that you can actually knock out the spent puck with a non-pressurised basket, unlike the pressurised in which the puck doesn't come out, and you end up with the basket and pin in the bin/knock box if you try too hard! Great fun fishing them out of the bin...


My basket looks exactly like this one: https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html#product-details-tab-specification

So I'm guessing it's non pressurised. I don't have a little black plastic pin anywhere either.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

That is probably why your shots are 10 second 'gushers'. The pressurised basket makes it possible to use pre-ground coffee by restricting the flow through a double skin with single hole outlet. The professional (or non-pressurised) basket really needs a proper grinder that can grind for espressso. Here's the link to the pressurised....http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/21000491

There are a couple of good videos underneath that show the difference.


----------



## coffeeminion (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm getting a lot better with my shots now. I put in slightly more than 19g and that produces a slower flow, stronger coffee and much more flavour.

Now I need to do the opv mod! But I think I'll wait until I've saved for the iberital mc2.

Thanks again for all the advice !


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Definitely do the OPV mod asap. Very cheap to do and makes a massive difference.


----------

